# shaved engine bay question!



## Shaheen3434 (Jan 8, 2012)

so on a mk1 rabbit for example, when people do shaved engine bays what do they do for a heater? or do they just not run one? or is there like an electric one they use? i dont know, just on my mind..


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

they still have heaters unless you remove the coolant lines to the heater core. Post pic of said engine bay your speaking of.


----------

